# Watch your step



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Why is it I don't think I'd be as lucky?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070121/ap_on_fe_st/hotel_fall


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Its amazing he survived going through the window let alone he fall that took more than one angel.

My luck doesnt run that way either


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hmmm Thank goodness his guardian angel wasn't drunk at the time.


----------

